# At what point in the cycle is your libido at its highest?



## LessTraveledBy (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry about the weird question.

I know I have often read in books about NFP/FAM that for some it can be hard to abstain because they are most interested around ovulation. While it does make sense, I am trying to figure out if this is a universal rule, so to speak.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

We are a FAM family and this is exactly how we ended up with #2 and now #3. I only feel in the mood when I'm fertile, otherwise, I don't really want anything to do with it. This doesn't work out very well with FAM so we are rethinking our birth control method!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I have a really short cycle, so it's the time at the very end of AF through ovulation (and that's only a few days).

But also a very short (like, one day), separate peak right before AF again.


----------



## happyhippie (Apr 1, 2011)

Haha, me too Jaimee. I really want it on my most fertile days.


----------



## purplefish (Oct 31, 2009)

Ovulation and right before AF


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

I voted wrong. I voted for "around ovulation" but I should have voted for after AF too. My libido jumps up a day or two after my period and peaks just before I ovulate.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm too tired these days to have much libido at all (although it's coming back - YAY!!).

But, it's definitely strongest from AF until ovulation..starting about day 2 or 3 of AF.


----------



## LessTraveledBy (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks, everyone.. Lots of views but only a few responses... hmmm.... ha ha.

This does prove that I am strange. My body just has not been the same since having had dd a long time ago. Years ago I would have said around o, but now it is like a couple of day right after af, and then nooooothing. This goes in the long list of "things aren't quite right but I don't know what all is causing that."


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, I'm lurking, but I don't have an answer. Between being a newlywed and having never ovulated since I started having sex, I really haven't had a chance to make observations! I really want it, umm... whenever dh does the dishes and makes the bed? Whenever I hear a love song? Any time I'm not busy and/or tired?


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah, I answered, but a few years ago I wouldn't have been able to give you an answer. I didn't even know there was a pattern to it till reading Take Charge of Your Fertility, then I was able to understand the pattern by my own observations. Or, actually, I did noticed the spike before AF before that, but I had no idea when ovulation was or how it worked or what CM was or that there was a pattern to it.


----------



## lactatinggirl (Nov 22, 2009)

Your body is biologically made to be more aroused when you're the most fertile (our bodies were made to procreate!). Ovulation is definitely my highest, but I will say that I also notice an increase during AF, just not as high.


----------



## LessTraveledBy (Feb 9, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lactatinggirl*
> 
> Your body is biologically made to be more aroused when you're the most fertile (our bodies were made to procreate!).


Sure. I am just testing my theory that other people do have things happen that way... and my body just does not co-operate. Seems to be true, based on the votes and comments. I think there is something wrong with my hormones. (I ovulate and have regular cycles, but am infertile. This could be just another little sign that things are somehow off.)


----------



## bugglette (Mar 5, 2011)

I voted "around ovulation" but I also get another spike just before, or sometimes during AF. During my really long cycles, I will have 'waves' of interest, but I'm always most interested just before O.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

During O and 1 day before my period.


----------



## RayN (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a very high libido. We've been living together for 4 or 5 years, and married a year and half and I've always wanted it. Unless I'm sick, or on meds, or VERY VERY exausted. But I've also been on birth control all that time too. And my BC worked by making my body thing I was very early preg so I wouldn't ovulate. Now that we're TTC and I'm off the BC that might change.

But because of that I choose other.


----------

